# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Dosificación de Acido Sulfurico / Nitrico

## ganaya

Hola a todos alguien sabe de dosificadores de ácido sulfúrico y nitrico que no sea el VENTURI  
Saludos

----------


## ganaya

Nosotros somos AEISAC y disponemos de sistemas automaticos de :
Dosificador de Acido Sulfurico
Dosificador de Acido Nitrico
Dosificador de Cloro para Plantas de Proceso de Esparrago y Hortalizas
Todos son sitemas automaticos, sencillos y seguros de utilizar
Visisten nuestra web para obtener mas informacion www.aeisac.com

----------

